# Harmony herbicide



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Recently talked to a guy at the hay auction and he told me you could use Harmony on mixed hay, Alfalfa Orchard Grass mix. He said not the harmony extra but the straight Harmony.. I'm always looking for a herbicide for mixed hay . I checked the label and even thinking about after label I can't see how this could work anybody here know anything about it or ever use Harmony on Hay


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd be interested in finding out as well. The only thing I use is 2,4D on straight grass. I've thought about doing the low dose glyphosate as Mike has suggested. A little nervous about that but I'm going to give it a go. Others have suggested pursuit and harmony but I've been hesitant to try that on mixed hay


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We've used Harmony on orchard grass and timothy for a few years. This year we used Harmony with 2,4d also. No experience with any alfalfa but we definitely wouldn't try it with Korean lespedeza orchard mix.

Shelia


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> We've used Harmony on orchard grass and timothy for a few years. This year we used Harmony with 2,4d also. No experience with any alfalfa but we definitely wouldn't try it with Korean lespedeza orchard mix.
> 
> Shelia


Would that be Harmony extra or just straight Harmony SG?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

endrow said:


> Would that be Harmony extra or just straight Harmony SG?


Had to go find the container, Harmony Extra SG. Some time back had used Harmony Extra XP.

Shelia


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> Had to go find the container, Harmony Extra SG. Some time back had used Harmony Extra XP.
> 
> Shelia


 thanks Sheila


----------

